# Sarms



## zacharyweiner63 (Dec 16, 2019)

will I get prostate cancer or liver damage from sarms?


----------



## Anabolik2k (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, dont try them, you will die within days...


----------



## Fister (Dec 16, 2019)

zacharyweiner63 said:


> will I get prostate cancer or liver damage from sarms?


Cardarine was actually intended to be an anti cancer medicine. But in ridiculous doses for a ridiculous amount has given rats cancer. I love it personally.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 23, 2019)

Anabolik2k said:


> Yes, dont try them, you will die within days...


----------

